# HR24 LAN port disabled?



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if DTV plans to enable the LAN port to work on the HR24? I want it to work as my other receivers. On the HR23 and R22 I can plug in to the port and connect to the internet but then HR24 nothing.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

scb2k said:


> Does anyone know if DTV plans to enable the LAN port to work on the HR24? I want it to work as my other receivers. On the HR23 and R22 I can plug in to the port and connect to the internet but then HR24 nothing.


Not sure which HR24 you have, "but" the ethernet port should work, THOUGH when it has a cable plugged in, it disables the internal DECA networking.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

It is disabled if you are using WHDVR via the internal DECA. 

But in your other post you mentioned that you do have the WHDVR system connected to the internet. Why would you need this receiver connected via the Ethernet port if you can connect to the internet via DECA?

There is a method to re enable the Ethernet port somewhere on this site.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

It ain't gonna happen, so don't hold your breath waiting for it. Also, plugging anything into the HR24 ethernet port will disable the DECA networking (whole home DVR), and you will have to restart the HR24 to get it back.

Also, generally speaking, doing what you do with the older units is a bad idea. It causes an already too-slow DVR to get even slower.

It's quite possible that future DVRs will have no ethernet port at all. The H25 receiver is already that way. The only network connection is via the coax cable, using DECA.

You need to stop using your DVR ports as a network tap, and find some other way to connect your other devices to the network.

Keith


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> It is disabled if you are using WHDVR via the internal DECA.
> 
> But in your other post you mentioned that you do have the WHDVR system connected to the internet. Why would you need this receiver connected via the Ethernet port if you can connect to the internet via DECA?
> 
> There is a method to re enable the Ethernet port somewhere on this site.


Think you might have this backwards.
The ethernet port will override the DECA and to get DECA working again, may be as easy as removing the ethernet cable and rebooting, while other times you need to re-run the SAT setup.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Herdfan said:


> It is disabled if you are using WHDVR via the internal DECA.
> 
> But in your other post you mentioned that you do have the WHDVR system connected to the internet. Why would you need this receiver connected via the Ethernet port if you can connect to the internet via DECA?
> 
> There is a method to re enable the Ethernet port somewhere on this site.


Not trying to speak for the OP but I think he may want to use it to plug in another device to access the web (use it like a switch).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Not trying to speak for the OP but I think he may want to use it to plug in another device to access the web (use it like a switch).


Which doesn't work because it's either ethernet or DECA. :nono:


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Which doesn't work because it's either ethernet or DECA. :nono:


 Right. Which was why he posted his original message! :lol:


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> It is disabled if you are using WHDVR via the internal DECA.
> 
> But in your other post you mentioned that you do have the WHDVR system connected to the internet. Why would you need this receiver connected via the Ethernet port if you can connect to the internet via DECA?
> 
> There is a method to re enable the Ethernet port somewhere on this site.


I want to mimic the set up I have with my HR23 which allows me to connect my blu-ray to the LAN port of the receiver to connect the blu-ray to the internet. On my R22, I have vonage connected there, works GREAT, but now on my HR24, if I plug anything into it, it won't pass along an internet connection.


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

PokerJoker said:


> It ain't gonna happen, so don't hold your breath waiting for it. Also, plugging anything into the HR24 ethernet port will disable the DECA networking (whole home DVR), and you will have to restart the HR24 to get it back.
> 
> Also, generally speaking, doing what you do with the older units is a bad idea. It causes an already too-slow DVR to get even slower.
> 
> ...


Definitely not what I wanted to read, but thank you! I don't think it's possible to make the HR23 more slower than what it already is.

I will disconnect everything from my receivers and see if this fixes all my issues! Maybe my HR23 will be SUPER fast, one can still dream!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

To add an ethernet port to a DECA network is fairly easy & cheap with the DECA wireless CCK "self install", which is very flexible doesn't need to have the wireless function active.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

VOS, are you saying that that ethernet port on the back of the CCK can be plugged into for internet connectivity to other boxes - bluray - like the OP is wanting to do? 

I have the CCK coming soon, and was planning to install it on my HR24 as shown in your picture to connect my 3 receivers to the internet. Can I then run an ethernet cable from the CCK to my bluray and take advantage of online content?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mrdobolina said:


> VOS, are you saying that that ethernet port on the back of the CCK can be plugged into for internet connectivity to other boxes - bluray - like the OP is wanting to do?
> 
> I have the CCK coming soon, and was planning to install it on my HR24 as shown in your picture to connect my 3 receivers to the internet. Can I then run an ethernet cable from the CCK to my bluray and take advantage of online content?


This CCK is very flexible, so it can be the bridge between the DECA to your home network over the wireless, and the ethernet port can be for another device, or not be the bridge over wireless and "simply" a DECA to ethernet adapter, without having to have a splitter/extra coax, since it has a pass through function.


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> To add an ethernet port to a DECA network is fairly easy & cheap with the DECA wireless CCK "self install", which is very flexible doesn't need to have the wireless function active.


This is actually very nice work around! The reason I don't want to get another HR24 for the room is because of the possibility of having to lose that Ethernet connection behind the HR23. But this set up, seems to be away to get around that issue.

Thank you guys!!! I really appreciate your help on this one.


----------



## SHACK36 (Sep 2, 2011)

Directv offers content for me to download via the internet.

They offer me whole home (multi-room viewing) DVR.

However if I want both I can ONLY download content via a wireless connection that requires me to purchase their broadband deca for $25. Directv either doesn't care or doesn't understand that a hard wired 1Gbps download is much faster than a best case 120Mbps (more likely around 80) via wireless. To add to their stupidity, the Directv broadband deca does not support the 5 Ghz band that most high end wireless routers utilize for video content. 

What are they thinking? It would have been so simple to have added an ethernet in port on the HR24's broadband deca. 

As a Directv customer for over 12 years I am constantly amazed at how terrible they are at designing equipment.

My equipment is:
2 H21's
1 HR21
1 HR24


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SHACK36 said:


> Directv offers content for me to download via the internet.
> 
> They offer me whole home (multi-room viewing) DVR.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what you're thinking here.
The current network speeds are quite sufficient for the tasks/loads.
An On demand download comes off the server at about 7 Mb/s, while DECA between receivers even with trickplay barely reaches 35 Mb/s.
There would be ZERO gain to increase bandwidth.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

SHACK36 said:


> Directv offers content for me to download via the internet.
> 
> They offer me whole home (multi-room viewing) DVR.
> 
> ...


I'm confused? I assume you are talking about the Wireless Cinema Connection kit. It comes with an ethernet port.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

SHACK36 said:


> Directv offers content for me to download via the internet.
> 
> They offer me whole home (multi-room viewing) DVR.
> 
> ...


So your internet download speeds are faster than 30 to 50 meg?
The slowest link is the Internet connection.

In my case where I pay through the nose for the 101Meg speed I gained a small speed boost when I changed out my old generic wireless router. The main reason for the gain was my old router had a slow CPU that wasn't being taxed until I upgraded from a 30meg internet connection.

In most cases wireless N would most likely be good enough.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Just wanted to update that I ordered the CCK self install from D* last Tuesday or Wednesday, received it on Friday, hooked it up to my HR24, logged into my network, and now all 3 of my receivers are humming along and connected to the web! Plus, thanks to VOS's knowledge, I was even able to run an ethernet cable from the CCK to my bluray player, get the software updates (it's 3-4 years old and has never been connected to the internet), and now I can access web based content! 

The CCK is great!


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> So your internet download speeds are faster than 30 to 50 meg?
> The slowest link is the Internet connection.
> 
> In my case where I pay through the nose for the *101Meg speed* I gained a small speed boost when I changed out my old generic wireless router. The main reason for the gain was my old router had a slow CPU that wasn't being taxed until I upgraded from a 30meg internet connection.
> ...


Dang, what internet sites do you visit where you can take full advantage of 100+ Mbps download speeds? That, or I'm guessing you use it for connecting to some private network or for work...because otherwise I find it a bit humorous that you're calling out the guy as to whether his internet download speeds are faster than 30-50 Mbps, yet you offer about how you upgraded from a 30 Mbps internet connection to a 100+ Mbps one...


----------

